# WHoo Hoo New car!! Time to mod, opinions on 1st mods?



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

Found this clean 2003 350Z Touring 34k miles!!

Ah I love it, 1st Rwd car and wow great lowend tq, can't wait to autocross/roadcourse and drag it !!

Ofcourse I can't leave any car alone, what are best few mods for stock 350Z>?

Thanks!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

here's my suggestion:

decide exactly what you want to do before spending a dime on mods.

If you eventually want to boost, don't waste a cent on n/a mods like an intake or something. If you want boost, get an exhaust that will fit whatever boost you want to get, with good diameter, etc.


----------



## skyydiver (Aug 2, 2006)

chimmike is right on...your question is too vague though. Are you wanting to do performance or handling? Are you eventually going boost of some sorts (turbo or supercharger) or not? Are you looking for better braking capabilities? 

Let us know and we can give some suggestions. Ie...chimmikes suggestion on the exhaust if you are going boost or not.

Congrats on the purchase and welcome to an obsessed fan base!

-Joe


----------

